# new guy



## LeeIndy (Jan 28, 2011)

hi there just thought id introduce myself. long time gun guy big into the competitive world of pistol. very new to archery. My father in law has been the bow ed instuctor in our home town for 25 years and he got me started after i got back from the middle east in may. I bought a cheap used bow and fell in love with the sport. I shoot leagues 3 nights a week and plan on sticking some 4 legged furry critters come the season. Just picked up a new martin and i love it. shot all the bowtechs, elite archerys, mathews, and alpine i could get my hands on and settled on the martin. great bow. had a question on tunning so i thought i should introduce myself as well.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Sounds like you did your research and testing before buying :thumbs_up ...Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. What type of pistol were you shooting when you were in competitive shooting. I have a SVI limited wide stack.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## LeeIndy (Jan 28, 2011)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Welcome to Archery Talk. What type of pistol were you shooting when you were in competitive shooting. I have a SVI limited wide stack.


i shoot a custom sti in single stack classic and CDP. I also shoot 3 gun


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

LeeIndy.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Sounds like you got started off on the right foot! I have a bunch of tips for Archery and Hunting on my blog listed below. Let me know if I can be of any assistance. All the best, Lonnie


----------

